# Jennings arrowstar and allen release



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

$100 shipped TYD in CONUS


----------



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

Here is a pic of the arrowstar with arrowstar quiver and arrowstar sight. . Original instructions pamphlet included. It has a flipper plunger rest on it. Sorry I don't remember the poundage or draw length but I recall they are adjustable as explained in the instructions.


----------



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

Collectors bow.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

dacron string ? & let off ?


----------



## groversunil47 (Aug 24, 2017)

I was just wondering if anybody knew if anyone still made bow strings for a 1981 Jennings ArrowStar compound bow.  Or a suitable replacement. I haven't had much luck finding one probably due to its age, but i would appreciate any help or advice you might have.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jennings arrow star bow,i got a new arrow star 70 lber when this bow came out late 70`s from miller`s archery in little falls,mn. I believe ? just got married ,had no money while going to school but wife knew I was a bowhunter, had a limb break,called wayne and he called tom Jennings ,mr. Jennings sent a new set of limbs to wayne miller to fix it free,we lived off wild game even when we had children that old arrow star bow killed and fed us plenty wild deer and bear. I could not afford a different bow for many years so with the old Jennings arrow star,2219 arrows , zwickey broadheads and shoot`n fingers ,for 21 years I believe my world in archery stayed the same until my son turned 11 and said dad you are way out of date with that junk you use to bowhunt with.so I got a newer bow,son got a new target hoyt bow won a lot of stuff over the years in the hard free style and cost me much money too. but that old Jennings arrow star bow hangs with honor ,I look at that old killer of a bow and just wonder how these years have passed by so fast.may you all have a safe great bowhunt this fall,Pete53


----------

